# 2013 Chevy 6.2 L gasser mpg



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

I need a new truck, my 03 duramax just turned 200,000 miles and thinking its about time to replace. Looking at a 2013 4 door 4x4 with a 6.2 gasoline engine. The truck is used, has a 4" lift with big mud tires. Its a really nice truck and I understand the mpg will not be very good but was just wondering how bad it really is?

Also having a hard time trying to justify paying 40,000 for a used truck. Prices have gone crazy.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Lift & mud tires?? Probably a big honkin stereo too. Run. Run fast away from it.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*GM 6.0L & 6.2L Gas Engine Trucks*

I have one of each.. Two of the best trucks, including diesels, I have ever owned.

Plus I am ordering a 2014 GMC CC with the new Direct Injection 6.2L engine.

I drive the 2007 GMC,CC,4WD,Z71 Pickup everyday for work. It has the VortecMax Tow Package which is rated at 10,300 lbs. tow capacity. I tow everything I own with this truck from cars, trucks to my JD Tractor on a 20 ft trailer.

My fuel usage is logged as I deduct it as a business expense, so I am pretty accurate. Running down the highway @ 70-75 MPH w/ AC on I get around 18.5 to 19 MPG. Towing I get around 11 MPG running 70 MPH. the engine in this truck is 367 HP Vortec Max with a 9.5" 14 bolt 3:73.1 rear end and the transmission is a M70 (super HD 4 speed automatic)

80,000 miles on this truck & never been in the shop except for oil changes.

My other vehicle is a 2009 Tahoe LTZ, 4WD with the 6.2L L9H engine. Highway mileage is right at 18.8 @ 75 MPH. It has the 6L80 6 speed automatic with a 3:42 rear gear.

I do not tow with the Tahoe, it is strictly a weekend/trip vehicle so I cannot give you any towing numbers with the 6.2L

If I were you I would wait for another 3-4 months & the new 2014 GM trucks with the Direct Injection 6.2L, 435 HP 450 TQ pickups will be available. No base price increase over the 2013 & better fuel economy. If you get the Vortec Tow Package, you get the same rear end as the 3/4 ton, 9.75" ring gear 14 bolt w/ Positract.. and a 11,000 lb tow rating..

You should be able to buy the truck for invoice less any and all rebates, I do!!

I do not need to tow anymore than that so will never buy another diesel & have had both GM & Ford Diesels in the past.. just cannot justify the initial cost & maintenance..

Also, lose the lift & big tires.. gets you nothing.. cost you money.

Good luck,

Supergas


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

6.2 gasoline engine is going to horrible mpg. run away from that 40 grand used truck.

Heck I have a 2013 LTZ with 8000 miles I would sale for 40 grand


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Was driving a 2013 6.2 chevy 4door 4x4 with 5500 miles last week. It was needing it second power steering pump when I parked it. Fuel mileage was horrible, do not know exactly what it was but just know it was bad. I was truly disappointed in the interior, it was a new truck but had rattles. There was to much lag in the throttle, and when passing or downshifting going up a mountain it had a long hesitation in it. I was happy to park that POS and get into a different truck. 

Overall the worst new truck I have ever had to drive. I have never been a gas chevy truck guy, and this reminded me why.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't listen to the ford guys lmao


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I owned a 2012 GMC 2500 HD. 4 x4. Best gas mileage 12.0 towing less than 10 when towing my 22 ft boat, 8 mpg. pulling a 6000 lb. camper. The new 6 speed tranny is horrible. You pull any hills with a trailer the trans continually shifts. GM suggested I put the truck in manual and it would work better. Never did. I traded in after 5000 miles in for a duramax. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh heck it should get 22 mpg hwy, 19 city, towing 15....
Kman is spot on. The wife had one and we sold it. HORRIBLE MPG


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

A guy I work with has the exact same set-up you're asking about, 2013 with big tires and a small lift, I asked him the other day what kind of mileage he sees, he said since the day he bought it he's averaged right at 12 mpg. This is mostly short trips but that's about an average you can expect unless you take lots of road trips.


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

I put over 100k on a 2500 HD 4X4 6.0 with 3:73 rears and it never got over 13mpg. Towing a 10k load had no power and got around 5 to 6 mpg. I know people that had the same set up and theirs was no different than mine. Supergas must have one of a kind because his numbers are better than anyone I have come across.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

why not run the dmax until the wheels fall off? dont they go 300-400k miles? 

big gas motor with a lift will be a hog.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Well like Mr. Supergas I had a 07 cc 4x4 vmax. I neve touched 18 mpg stock. I put a 3" lift and 35's and never got over 13 city or out of town. Towing trailer empty 9 mpg, trailer loaded 7mpg. I bought a diesel.....


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*2007 GMC Sierra 1500 VortecMax 4WD Z71*



mbj358 said:


> I put over 100k on a 2500 HD 4X4 6.0 with 3:73 rears and it never got over 13mpg. Towing a 10k load had no power and got around 5 to 6 mpg. I know people that had the same set up and theirs was no different than mine. Supergas must have one of a kind because his numbers are better than anyone I have come across.


If you read my post, you would know that I am not talking about a 3/4 ton 2500 with the 6.0L engine..

My truck is a 1/2 ton GMC Sierra with the VortecMax Package.. totally different engine. Plus I do not run oversize tires or have a lift.. does nothing for you.. I use this truck for work which entails driving many miles on the highway, lease roads, ranch roads & oilfield locations.. Never been stuck with stock AT tires & no lift.. Plus I get decent mileage without the cost of maintaining a diesel.. & I do not have to add goat pee :rotfl: to my system.

Oh wait a minute, I do own a vehicle with a 2" Lift.. 1976 IH Scout with very close to stock H78-15 AT tires.. which will go anywhere..

Each to his own,

SG


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I checked this morning on what the 6.2 gas I bought was new. Drive off was $42,000 and some change. The truck was loaded as you can get without leather seats. 40k sounds about 10k to high for me.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Probably figuring in the add ons to the price, the lift was around $2500 and the wheels and tires would have been another 2500-3000.

I own a 2013 6.2 silverado. I have a pretty heavy foot and do mostly city driving. I was getting at best 13.6 in the city. I added a leveling kit and lost about .5 mpg.
I just added some 33" aggressive AT tires and have lost another .5 mpg or so estimating just had the speedo recalibrated a couple hours ago.
On the hwy I got 14.33 mpg stock but i tend stay around 85 mph
If the truck your looking at has anything taller than a 33" tire you are really pushing on stock gearing either 3.42 or even 3.73 turning heavy mud tires the truck will feel like it has 1000 lbs of weight in the bed of the truck and the transmission will be searching for gears all the time.

Listen to the above advise buying new at Invoice then with all incentives as much as 6-7500 off you will be below 40k if you dont need a top of the line LTZ loaded.
The new style trucks will be out in 3-4 months driving the prices down even more.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I just bought a used 2011 2500HD extended cab 4x4, 3.73 gear, 6.0 gas. Get maybe 12mpg. But I didn't pay $40,000 for it either. I don't put too many miles on it and it does exactly what I want it to. Get what you want.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds like you keep trucks for a long time w/200K on current truck. The Dmax will pay for itself over time plus you get the great Allison trans to go with it. No way a gas engine will last that long without major repairs plus the gas mileage will always suck. Folks like to use "calculated" mileage to make the numbers impressive, be careful of that. Others have said what their gas engines get and I'll bet that is more the case. I have a 454 in a Suburban 2500 that never saw over 12 MPG no matter how I drove it and NO power. My 2002 GMC 2500HD Dmax w/160K miles still gets over 18 MPG unless I'm towing our 5th wheel.........You are correct, the newer trucks scare me away with price!


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

6.0 vortec max Z71 2wd w/ trailering.........

2nd MOTOR!!!! 98,xxx cam bearings started to go out. warranty did its job, $8,411.00 later billed to someone. i still only get 13.6-9mpg w/ 2" lift and 33's. empty 18' trailer drpps to 9-10mpg.

should have sprung for the diesel.


----------

